# Sad and Angry



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhh, that is just so sad. Poor Smokey. Why not just give him to rescue? Rotten b*stard. Oh and poor Newfie, too.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Tahnee
I share your anger and disgust but there is just nothing that you can do about it except do for as many dogs as you can. Until pets are recognized as more than personal property this will continue.
I was at a picnic last week-end with Harley and I met someone I haven't seen in a while. She had a Corgi pup with her. I asked what happened to her Lab. She said that she got tired of the 10 year old Lab and wanted a Corgi. I didn't respond which now I am sorry about but that didn't keep me from hoping she choked on her hamburger.
The big picture Tahnee is as long as we have parents abandoning their children and worse, what can we expect for poor defenseless pets.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

People are just jerks!!!

I rescued a GSD about 12 years ago. She was owned by a friend of my sister-in-laws. She was about a year old at the time. When she came to us she was skin and bones, under 40 lbs.

The previous owner did not want her anymore because she was too big, so they had just gotten a Keeshound puppy instead. (By the way, these people did lose their children to the state!). We never met the original owners, because my sister-in-law brought Nikki to us, but they asked two things - 1) they wanted her collar and leash back and 2) they wanted a puppy if she ever had puppies (could you believe that????).

Let's just hope that the corgi is in a better home than where he was. Hopefully somebody else rescued that poor dog. 

I hope her sister keeps an eye on those Newfies.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

People like that don't deserve to have pets! Why, at least, not allow the pup be rehomed??? It makes me sick!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

RIP Smokey. It makes me sick to my stomach. On the street I take to my bank, there is a house with three or more pitbulls (I have no idea what their actual breed is) chained in the back yard.
I get so upset everytime I drive by.. I am going to take a different route when I go to the bank. I can't stand to see dogs treated that way but unfortunately it is legal and they aren't running loose.
Unfortunately there will always be people like this. I think God will deal with them when their time comes.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Linda I am sorry to hear that. It must be so frustrating to be so close and then have such a terrible thing happen. Poor Smokey. I fear for those Newf dogs also. I hope they know how big they get.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How sad. At least you tried. Poor Smokey.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Poor smokey  and now the worrying starts for the Newfs  . I still believe that ALL potential pet owners should have to go through psychological testing and classes before they get a license to be allowed a live creature in their care. That goes for potential parents too. 

So sad


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I too feel so bad for Smokey. Prayers being sent that someone up above is watching out for the Newfs.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

They don't deserve another dog. I'll just leave it at that. I get so riled up when I read stuff like this.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sleep softly Smokie - 

The same sentiment is not being wished on his "owners"


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy

Don't ever lose faith in what you're doing. There's ALWAYS another one that needs to be saved from their environment. Keep the ones you lose close to your heart - and the ones you save even closer.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope Smokey is being treated kindly wherever he is...I doubt the 'hit by a car' story too. So sad.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This just makes me sick. RIP, Smokey.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

That's just horrible. Poor little Smokey.

And whoever sold him the Newf(s) certainly didn't do his/her research. I hope the neighbor keeps an eye on them too. And if anything like that happens again...call animal control/the police, etc. And keep track (in writing) of everything. Including this.

RIP Smokey.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> That's just horrible. Poor little Smokey.
> 
> And whoever sold him the Newf(s) certainly didn't do his/her research. I hope the neighbor keeps an eye on them too. And if anything like that happens again...call animal control/the police, etc. And keep track (in writing) of everything. Including this.
> 
> RIP Smokey.


You have a great point. The one great thing our responsible breeders do for us is check out potential owners! This is a good thing for all dogs. I know my breeder wouldn't let me take Leo until she met my husband. Of course he clinched the deal. But, back to my point. We all talk about hips, elbows, heads and stuff but, I think this part of a breeder's job is as important if not more important! Thanks to all of you out there that help to keep our puppys safe!!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

This makes me so sad! But so grateful I got Rebel before they found someone to put him to sleep. I hate people that just get sick of their dogs and think they can get rid of them! It breaks my heart.

Rebel is going to get extra long scratches tonight when I get home from class and when I tuck him in for the night we'll pray for Smokey, that is was not hit by a car and simply given away.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How awful. Poor smokey... 
There are some awful awful people out there. Thank you for doing what you could to try and help Smokey! We need more people like you!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is just so sad. That guy shouldn't have ANY kind of dog or pet period.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Linda, I'm very sorry. Some people are just pure evil.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

I am sure that Hell is a very bad place and if the those idiots don't believe in that fine....I hope they are reincarnated as DOGS with horrible people and if that don't believe in that...Great, because NOTHING is EXACTLY what they deserve! I do hope someone checks on the Newfie's


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I wish people like that could get prosecuted and thrown in jail, where they belong :vomit:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

couldn't they at least dump him at the pound?! In the anonymous drop-off cages? That way, he at least has a chance...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I was just so upset, I actually had to go cry in the bathroom for a bit. I think it was worse having seen his pictures, because I keep seeing his smiling little face and that absurd you-just have-to-grin-at-it body that Corgi's have.

The sister has vowed to keep a very close watch on the Newfies, to make sure there are no more Smokeys.


----------

